# What Paddle Leash do YOU Use?



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Forum!
Im curious as to what Paddle Leash does everyone else prefer & why?

To start it off I use:

Type: Crack of Dawn
Why: Recomended buy a mate
Result: Ive had three and this is the best one. The bungee design is perfect for my Yak & does not readily get caught up.








Regards


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Type: length of bungie scavenged from a bunnings trailer net with a cheap carribiner on the end.
Why?: coz it works on my hobie cheesestick paddle just fine. Also used to work on my slightly less cheesy kingy paddle which I actually used to use!
Result: I still don't catch many fish but I can't really blame the paddle leash for that. I blame Eric!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

[quote="The Fishin' Musician"I blame Eric![/quote]
Nice.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

1.2 metre length of thin (3mm) bungee cord with carabiner on one end and vecro paddle grip on the other. I used to have one of the coily Hobie ones but found it too heavy etc - this one weighs nothing and you don't notice it whipping to and fro with every paddle stroke. BAsically its just there to tether my paddle, I'm not supporting my body weight with it, so it can be as thin as possible


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Type: Ocean and Weath kayak paddle leash
Why: The dude at the kayak shop gave it to me for free.
Result: My paddle doesn't float away


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Type: A red, twisty, phone cord sort of thing with super strong velcro at one end that needs 3 hands to undo it.
Why: The bloke at the kayak shop said I needed one
Result: The bloke at the kayak shop was right


----------

